# The Evil Kitty is dead(Pic Heavy)



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

What A morning it has been. First let me say thank you to all of you that just handed me my ass and then some.

Some of you know that I recently moved to NorCal from O.C. because of The GF getting a full time job with California DFG. When We moved I took the first job I could find. I ended up working at a medium/heavy duty truck dealership as a lube tech. the pay was allot less then I was making back home. Due to this I had to cut some things. my Cigar/Bomb budget being one of them. Thus me retiring from the great Z.K. 2.0.

So on to this great morning. I woke up like normal and started making Lunches for me and my Ol Lady. I've been waiting to hear back from a company to go back to what I use to do before I moved up here. For those that don't know I use to work on trains doing inspections and brake testing. I got that call shortly before 9am and I will be starting my new job Monday. for the most part this job is better then I had at home Only downside is it's graveyard shifts. After that wonderful Call I say goodbye to the dog amd the GF and head to the P.O. to pick up what I knew to be bombs. When I get there they hand me a tub full of all different size boxes. 21 boxes to be exact. I pack them in the car and head to work.










When I get there I tell my boss Sorry for the short notice but I got a new job working on the rail again and i start monday." he in a nice way told me to get my toolbox and get out. Fine by me I hated that job anyway. They promised me training when I interviewed and after 3 months of constant asking I was still not even the computer system so that I could do the training. Also leaving early gives me more time to open this mound of boxes









Now on to why you are reading anyway. THE BOMBS and most of these say to blame you Kevin

First Shane Foster0724.
I love the note and how the Z.K. used my tag line against me










Next Joe Sweater88. A fellow kings fan and someone that apparently has a grudge due to the pink pony pass










Onto Andrew Android










Next comes to BigSarge. simple note all it says is blame Kevin










Chris1360's box was the next one I tried to diffuse


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Think I need to split some posts up.

Gotta give it to Chris for that great Pic

Next on the list the dreaded TriL.O.B.yte










yeah I'm done for by the time this is done.

After that devastating hit I opened the destructive device from McGreggor57










ya gotta love those unholy cocktails

Next was this little package of pain from JERobinson17










mmmm CG:4

the smelly squids had to get involved in this too. and O.G. squid David_ESM had this to add to the mound of death










My GF thinks NuBs are so cute. I have to hide then under boxes in my cooler so she doesn't take them.

Another offering from one of my former Z.K. brothers










Don't imagine that Boli is gonna last long.

And now a package from a moose in Michigan


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

what a hit! puff is awesome!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job guys, Dennis you deserve everything you get.....

PS... this one is part of this group too (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-thought-canada-full-non-violent-pansies.html)


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lots of great cigars. You could also turn a few pennies from recycling all of that cardboard I'm sure.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

just think..... more are in the air as well..... darn no pink pony bombs yet.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Enjoy Dennis. Congrats on the new job, glad to hear some good news from you.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

one of the packages had a return address of a clothing company and I thought to myself that's odd I opened it to find










I thought to myself this is very odd now because there was another box I knew to be from matt.










Apparently the Z.K. don't like me retiring and I love that they used my Pic

Now onto that pesky mouse. "Who the hell ever herd of a Kitty being killed by a mouse" I thought.










Now you all have herd of a kitty being killed by a mouse

Wallbright had this nice pack of death to chime in with.










Love that note. I have written notes like that in my car at the P.O. plenty of times

Andriy a BOTL from San Diego hit with these great smokes










some of my favorites in there If ya haven't had a Kristoff Maduro yet got get one and light it. they are so tasty

Onto the next box this deadly little Number is from HipoBlaze










Looking forward to the pipe tobaco soon as I can find my pipe


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

opcorn:
This is awesome......
Congrats on the new job, looks like you will have plenty to celebrate with


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I enjoy a nice group bombing/nuclear strike. Nice work you guys. Enjoy Dennis. Can't wait to see the rest :rofl:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

When I read the label on this box I thought it was one of the best names I've seen because it's so true from Abe Deadnewb










A wonderful selection there I for sure will enjoy these

Witch brings me to Pinhead Pete or Benedict Arnold as I have called him in the past.


















Speechless


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new job Dennis! That's great news. I love seeing this destruction. The pics in your car were great. Just think, you still have about that many still coming in. 

Great job on organizing this Kevin! Beep beep beep (that's the sound of the bus backing over Kevin) :rofl:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

and this From the mastermind behind this. or at least some of them. the Pics say enough on their own

















































that glossy Z.K. 2.0 print is just great. It'll be framed and hung next to my singed Pic of Zilla

Now I gotta go buy a cooler.

the aftermath of today


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Congrats on the new job...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

rg for all who bombed..... im not allowed any more rg for the day lol.
seriously awesome bombs from everybody.

dennis enjoy.
 i would have framed the pic for you but i dropped it and broke it while packing... oh well .... oh and that romeo is an 06.... dont know if i wrote 06 or 08 in the note....seriously no pink pony bombs.... well maybe tomorrow then.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

An awesome display of cardboard waste and fine tobacco products!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

"When I read the label on this box I thought it was one of the best names I've seen because it's so true from Abe Deadnewb"
Your not the first person to say that..... LOL 
Hope you enjoy them man, and again congrats on the new job, glad things are looking up for ya :smoke2:


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW!!!

That's seriously incredible! That's not just a bomb, that's one of those bunker busters bombs. You guys are crazy awesome


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

A new job, a long weekend, and sh!tload of new cigars! Really glad to see this happen to a great BOTL, enjoy


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

stellar hits everyone! enjoy dennis!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I can not thank you all enough. now I need to make another coolidor


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!! Enjoy, you deserve it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, this is I think one of the biggest bomb I have seen!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new job! Enjoy all those cigars Dennis.


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

Really, 21 packages in one day!
Congrats on that new job and what might be the record bombing.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Malcontent said:


> Really, 21 packages in one day!
> Congrats on that new job and what might be the record bombing.


I dunno if it's a record or not, but it's definitely up there...either way, it's a superb piece of mass destruction on someone who richly deserved it.

congrats on returning to the railroad gig, Dennis.....graveyard shift isn't everyone's cup of tea, but I'm sure it won't last forever, although it must've been funny telling people you worked with lube.

and I'm sure I can speak for most of these knuckleheads when I say we look forward to the reincarnation of Evil Hello Kitty in the near future..but, until then, enjoy the sticks, Brother

great job, Guys


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm sure I can speak for most of these knuckleheads when I say we look forward to the reincarnation of Evil Hello Kitty in the near future..but, until then, enjoy the sticks, Brother
> 
> great job, Guys


I already started scheming. wont be hitting anything too soon but when least expected the Kitty will strike


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

When dealing with 21 bombs in one day mistakes are going to be made.

This was accidentally left out of uploads when I was doing the Pics thus I didn't post it. 
Danfish's attempt on my life


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

This is freaking awesome...nicely modeled after the Squid Bomb protocol...

I just want to know how the hell I didn't get the memo on this??? I love to kick a cat while he's down....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> This is freaking awesome...nicely modeled after the Squid Bomb protocol...
> 
> I just want to know how the hell I didn't get the memo on this??? I love to kick a cat while he's down....


with one big exception....this bombing was successful

Pinhead Jr.: "he probly missed the memo cuz he was too busy watchin' The Smurfs..AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ahahahaha....

AHAHHAHAHAHAHHA....

You never turn your back on ZK.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

My lord! Now that's a bomb! Enjoy all those sticks and the new humidor that you are going to have to buy to store em in


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

thankfully only one landed today. not sure I could handle anymore at the moment 
from Baine









hopefully I'll have this ready before anymore land


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so lets see....2 early, 21 yesterday, 1 today...... 3 participants on vacation will ship later, so i figure the last 12-15 (prob a few less though) should sprinkle out nicely over the next few days..... oh yeah and the people that asked if they could still participate and i said why yes yes you can..... hahahahahahahaha sorry dennis...at least im amused... not sure if pete is though... ill have to check his profile and see.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

My jaw hit the floor. Congrats Dennis, enjoy your new job and smokes. 

And big shoutout to everyone who participated in this, will definitley (measly) RG bump everyone I can.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> so lets see....2 early, 21 yesterday, 1 today...... 3 participants on vacation will ship later, so i figure the last 12-15 (prob a few less though) should sprinkle out nicely over the next few days..... oh yeah and the people that asked if they could still participate and i said why yes yes you can..... hahahahahahahaha sorry dennis...at least im amused... not sure if pete is though... ill have to check his profile and see.


I'm amused....destroying a mobile home community in California is always good for a laugh or twoound:ound:ound:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

loving this destruction. 

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

3 more landed today
first what I thought to be the Ninja's final Bomb








Just like a Ninja to go out with a stink bomb

Next up an attack form a not so noob cigar noob








Some fine smokes there. that party likely wont last long. For some reason they disappear from my Humi really quickly

And last for the day was The Ninja's Final bomb.
















It is an honor to receive this Final Bomb from a truly great BOTL. Some fine smokes that will be thoroughly enjoyed.

And Today I'm off to Sacramento for a few days to train for the new job. I'm sure more will have leaned by the time I get back.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The *WSBS STINK BOMB* lives on!!! HIYAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The *WSBS STINK BOMB* lives on!!! HIYAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


That stink bomb looks fantastic. Can't wait to see the reviews from Dennis on those. :rofl:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

the first of the stragglers hit today
From lost dog 13

















My GF has already stolen the candy and she says thank you


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

oh and I forgot to ask what exactly is the lost Dog stick?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad it finally made it in. I was a little late getting that one out, and for some reason it is taking longer for things to get back Stateside right now.

Hopefully your GF let you have at least one piece of chocolate.

This time the LD13 is a Gurkha Master Select. 

Hoping there is something in there that you enjoy Dennis.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oooooooooooo....german candy......love it....had a german roommate in college.....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow Bro !!! Much Deserved my man !!! Nice job fellas !!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Some fine smokes there. that party likely wont last long. For some reason they disappear from my Humi really quickly


Glad it made it there safe Dennis. I was hoping you would be able to hold onto that PSD4 longer than I, but it looks like there is no place safe. Enjoy!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I have just learned that my PO has been sending packages "return to sender. undelivered" back if any bomb was sent and not posted please let me know. 

My PO has retarded workers that don't like doing their job. they returned 3 packages I ordered from amazon this week who knows what else was left undelivered


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Freakin gub-mint wurkers


----------

